# Yo Ho, Say it Ain't So!



## MustArt (Dec 10, 2018)

I have been looking everywhere for a pirate carving pattern for my 86 year old dad. He recently survived the Camp fire, but lost everything he owned. Can anyone here point me in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Easiest thing would be to google "pirate wood carving" or "Pirate wood carving pattern" and click on Images.

Another good source is to go to the local bookstore and look through the coloring books for one about pirates.

Yet another is to go to Pinterest and search for Pirates.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

> Easiest thing would be to google "pirate wood carving" or "Pirate wood carving pattern" and click on Images.
> 
> - ClaudeF


Agreed! Also, include the words "line drawing" in your search will help get a usable pattern.


----------

